# I lost $300 in an accounting error.



## jdramirez (May 9, 2013)

I keep a spreadsheet with all of my gear. What I've paid, what I've sold, residual values, etc. I was going through past years and I noticed I had a projection which combined several fields which resulted in me having to make a correction and consequently losing $300. 

It isn't that much considering I have spent over $29500 in gear in the past few years, but that phantom $300 will haunt me. Every time I am saving up for a lens/body and I am a stone's throw away... 

Ugh.


----------



## RGF (May 10, 2013)

$300 out of $29,500 is 1%. I know it hurts but at least it is a small percent.

Perhaps next year, you will find $300 in your favor


----------



## RLPhoto (May 10, 2013)

The Canon 50mm 1.4 that got away.


----------



## jdramirez (May 11, 2013)

RGF said:


> $300 out of $29,500 is 1%. I know it hurts but at least it is a small percent.
> 
> Perhaps next year, you will find $300 in your favor



I'm just happy if I land on Free Parking.


----------



## jdramirez (May 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> The Canon 50mm 1.4 that got away.



The funny thing is that I just sold my Canon 50mm f/1.4 so I can upgrade to the 35mm f/1.4 (either Canon or Sigma)... and I do this all the time... I prematurely sell my gear before I have its replacement. So now I'm without a low light prime.


----------



## Chewngum (May 11, 2013)

I do the same thing. I have bought(and sometimes then sold) 136 items of camera gear in the last year. I had $250 of difference at the end. I realised after a long time that I had written that I was owed money but not that I had lent it out. Maths is funny sometimes, unfortunately it is very subject to user error!


----------



## jdramirez (May 11, 2013)

Chewngum said:


> I do the same thing. I have bought(and sometimes then sold) 136 items of camera gear in the last year. I had $250 of difference at the end. I realised after a long time that I had written that I was owed money but not that I had lent it out. Maths is funny sometimes, unfortunately it is very subject to user error!



I took a course in financial accounting in college. I got A's in Calculus, but I scraped by with a C in Financial Accounting. Damn double entry accounting. Fifo v. Lifo... it still makes me angry. That's not math, that's making addition and subtraction harder than it needs to be.


----------



## sandymandy (May 11, 2013)

Dont take it so hard. Its just some colored paper, its just some digits. If you were a lion for example then it wouldnt matter to you at all even the 300$ are the same. Its just the thought in your head that u can change and then u will feel better. You just made an error. Doesnt mean you are a bad person. Think about city planners who miscalculate by millions. Its all natural, stay relaxed buddy


----------



## jdramirez (May 11, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Dont take it so hard. Its just some colored paper, its just some digits. If you were a lion for example then it wouldnt matter to you at all even the 300$ are the same. Its just the thought in your head that u can change and then u will feel better. You just made an error. Doesnt mean you are a bad person. Think about city planners who miscalculate by millions. Its all natural, stay relaxed buddy



Thanks. In all honesty... it isn't that big of a deal. I still have enough saved for a 5d mkiii when I find the right price point. And after that... I almost out of stuff I need.

the 35mm sigma or canon and maybe a 1.4 teleconvertor and then done. I don't NEED a tilt shift. I don't need an 85mm 1.4 or a 135mm f/2. So this $300 gives me more time to finish buying stuff I need. But seeing that finish line just that much further away is a little disheartening.


----------

